# 4K Joey wiring



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi can anyone tell me how a 4K Joey connects into the system with a Hopper 3? Thanks!


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Via coax using MOCA.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok I got that. Does it need the same node as the old hopper and the "splitter" in the house?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a new node that is installed with the Dish Pro Hybrid with the correct outputs for a Hopper 3 and Joey(s) (including the 4K Joey).


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok were getting there. It still only needs 1 coax from the node to the house? Mine is buried this is why I am making sure. Then the "splitter" in the basement to go to the hopper and joey 4k?


----------



## Options2k (Feb 18, 2016)

thomasjk said:


> Via coax using MOCA.


What is MOCA? Hopper 3 was installed a few days ago along with a Joey 2.0 although I wanted a 4k Joey. I want to know if the existing wiring and the coaxial setup can handle 4k Joey making it a simple swap?

Thank you.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

MOCA https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_over_Coax_Alliance. Yes you can swap a Joey 2.0 for a 4K.


----------



## Niteowl007 (Apr 14, 2016)

Does the joey 4k have the swap enabled? In other words can you pause a channel and then hit swap (40 remote) to switch to another tuner?


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

I can't seem to get it to stay paused. PIP says it's not an active feature.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know why they don't support PiP on the Joeys... at least on the high-end ones... but I honestly wouldn't expect pause on multiple tuners since that is all functionality that has to happen on the Hopper and it would probably create a nightmare in software for them to try and manage trick-play across multiple tuners on multiple receivers... Letting each Joey pause one tuner is fine, and then if you join from another Joey or Hopper you can hijack control... but if each Joey tried to nab multiple tuners and pause them all, I don't know if that's a thing enough people want to actually do to be worth all the programming/testing required to make it work/behave reliably.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

It use to work on my old hopper. You could hit the red button and switch between 2 tuners. I could pause one show and switch tuners. Pause that show and switch back. That dosent seem to be the case with the Hopper 3.


----------



## Niteowl007 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes I could swap to any available tuner with my supper joey. It's a feature I don't want to lose so I'm going back to my old hopper! I can't believe they took away such a key feature. Never thought an upgrade would be a downgrade!


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Ya it can be done with the picture in picture feature but it's a pain.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

My three Joeys are wireless. In this house running coax to them would be nearly impossible. Any chance there's a wireless 4K Joey in the pipeline.


----------



## Niteowl007 (Apr 14, 2016)

SevenSixTwo, how can it be done? Can you do it with any joey or just joey 4k?


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh I'm sorry he said back to the old hopper. I thought we were talking about the Hopper itself again. My apologies


----------

